# Lost a puppy



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Today one of the two remaining puppies from Ashley's litter passed away, 3 weeks old. Ashley is our little foster terrier, who had a litter of 9 and we have now lost 8 puppies. My husband and I and another volunteer have been taking turns caring for these last two little ones. The puppy was black and white and had just opened her eyes early last week. She was very lively and taking a lot of formula from her bottle over the weekend. We were very hopeful that these last two would be ok. Then, yesterday, she became lethargic and stopped eating. She was very cute and didn't have a name. Also I didn't get any pictures of her, as there wasn't enough time. 

We hope the last puppy will be ok. This one has the coloring of a rottweiler so we call her little rottie. Her father is most likely a min pin mix. I keep going over and over everything in my mind, wondering what went wrong, if we did something wrong. At least she was loved during her brief life and warm and well fed and cuddled with her sister. I just wanted to mention her passing and that she did exist.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of the little one. She will be playing at the Rainbow Bridge now, run free little, one run free. :rip:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm so sorry You've been such a great foster mom


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm very sorry. Sounds like you and your husband were doing all that you could.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. RIP little angel.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am so sorry. Losing puppies is so hard. Every day they are alive we feel like they have a better shot. I hope little Rottie makes it.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry. Do they know what has caused these puppies to die?? That is just so terribly sad.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Bless you and your husband for filling every one of their days and tummies with love and care and kindness.


----------

